# Lost my Paph! :(



## Angel5Gigi (May 1, 2015)

Hi, all. Sad news today, I lost my Paph bud. It's my first go at owning a Slipper, so I don't really know what went wrong. I got her as a large bud that I posted a pic of when I first joined here http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36882 (thanks again for the warm welcome).

I'm so devastated :sob:. I'm trying to figure out what led to the bud dying, to try and remedy that for the future. Any thoughts or advice would be so appreciated!

Some info: when i first got her, she had a leaf that had blackened, but did not fall off. I don't think it was diseased, or it would have spread to the rest of the plant/leaves? The rest of the leaves are a nice green. I was a bit afraid of how to water her, since it is my first Slipper, but her leaves all seem happy, no wrinkling, so I don't think I'm under or over watering. The only thing I can think of is that it was the cold temperature. NYC was kind of crazy weather, with some very cold days this past month, and no heating in the apartment. Are Paphs very susceptible to the cold?

Thanks for any help, guys!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 1, 2015)

Buds are very susceptible to extreme temperature drops and buds don't tolerate temps below 50 F.


----------



## Justin (May 1, 2015)

welcome to the club.

the plant sounds healthy. it is normal for old leaves to die back. just keep growing the plant and it should bloom again next year. add some more plants to increase your likelihood of getting flowers.


----------



## troy (May 1, 2015)

Humidity and air flow also plays a factor in bud development


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2015)

A photo would be helpful but don't be surprised by bud blast. any shock by changing environments, etc, can do that. Welcome to the wonderful world of slipper orchids!


----------



## mormodes (May 1, 2015)

I think the picture is in this link:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36883

The bud was pretty advanced, I'm betting - like everyone else here - that it was the temperature/environment changes that did it.


----------



## cnycharles (May 1, 2015)

You have no heat? Sorry the bud fell off


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2015)

I agree, it sounds like an environmental issue. Not uncommon, unfortunately.


----------



## abax (May 2, 2015)

Everyone has experienced bud blast more than once and
transition from greenhouse to home is the major cause. Hey, the plant isn't dead! Chin up, be brave and try again.


----------



## Angel5Gigi (May 14, 2015)

Thank you so much, everyone for the encouragement! I was so saddened by the gorgeous bud falling, but I'm still trying my best to care for the plant. I do believe it was the cold. Thankfully, the plant seems very healthy.

I'm happy to report the temperature has gotten much warmer in NYC, so the plants should be much more comfortable. Since my building is always a bit cool, I'be been building my orchids a wardian case! I'm hoping the plants being closer to one another (thank you for the suggestion above  ) and in the wardian case can give them the humidity they've been missing. Perhaps I should start a new thread for suggestions for my wardian case?

Since this is my first Paph, I'm not familiar with their blooming behavior. I think I heard Paphs bloom in 2 years?


----------



## Kalyke (Jun 2, 2015)

Possibly use a reptile heater or heating pad under you more cold sensitive orchids? Many people put heaters under seedlings.


----------

